# Long Snowboard size



## Ahmad Abdeen (Jan 29, 2019)

The board I’m looking at is K2 eldorado 169cm if that helps ?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

maybe just a tad long...but very doable...and when you become able/comfortable doing it on 169...the world will be yer playground.

oh yes get the eldo


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I just got one too, mine is a 164
I'm 165lbs with size 9 booties

It's not that much bigger than the 165 you were riding.

You'll be totally fine


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmm... K2 Eldorado is a rather stiff trad. camber freeride board, right? 

What was the board you rented? If it was a forgiving softer, or middle rocker board, you would encounter quite a surprise now stepping on that K2. Could be very demanding. 
If you will ride a lot of days a season, you may adjust to it quickly. If you only ride a handfull days, I don't think it's a good idea to get this board as a beginner.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

neni said:


> Hmmm... K2 Eldorado is a rather stiff trad. camber freeride board, right?
> 
> What was the board you rented? If it was a forgiving softer, or middle rocker board, you would encounter quite a surprise now stepping on that K2. Could be very demanding.
> If you will ride a lot of days a season, you may adjust to it quickly. If you only ride a handfull days, I don't think it's a good idea to get this board as a beginner.


I don't think it would be too bad.
It doesn't feel stiff hand flexing against the Palmer titanium channel

Apparently it is a hard charger though.

I still think you'll be fine.
Unless like Neni said, you had a flying v or other weird rocker?

You can buy my 64 if you want?
Might be a better size for you?

Or I have a tonne of other boards that I could sell you for cheap to!!!!


TT


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

A stiff, regular camber 169 cm freeride board for a 197 lb. beginner?
I don't think so.

If the OP walked into a snowboard store and gave his details and the salesperson recommended this Eldorado board, most of us here would tear a strip off such an abysmal recommendation.
Even the 165 cm board the OP was given sounds too long for a beginner imo.

Get a shorter (160-162 cm), mid flexing, less catchy (hybrid or 3D camber) true twin or directional twin would be my recommendation.

I think some of us forget what it was like to be a beginner.
(Yes, I learned on traditional camber. There are now better options for beginners.)


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

SnowDragon said:


> A stiff, regular camber 169 cm freeride board for a 197 lb. beginner?
> I don't think so.
> 
> If the OP walked into a snowboard store and gave his details and the salesperson recommended this Eldorado board, most of us here would tear a strip off such an abysmal recommendation.
> ...


+1 ^ Could not agree more.

However, I would keep the Eldorado for down the road.


----------



## Ahmad Abdeen (Jan 29, 2019)

Ok so the eldorado seller isn’t responding but I’m looking at 164cm Atomic Radon, thoughts? ... here’s a pic if it helps ?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Ahmad Abdeen said:


> Ok so the eldorado seller isn’t responding but I’m looking at 164cm Atomic Radon, thoughts? ... here’s a pic if it helps ?


Look those boards up on google. This is a very stiff freeride board. Most likely quite unforgiving. Built for an experienced rider to do a specialized thing. You want to spend your days faceplanting catching edges? Go for it . You want a milder start? Search for something like SnowDragon mentioned.

I learned on stiff trad camber boards. Yeah, it's feasible. But it was a very painful shalliw learning curve. I would have loved to have one of those more forgiving board which are available nowadays.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

A quick check on Evo.com helps with specs. This board is quite old though so there is less detail available: https://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboards/atomic-radon-snowboard

Avoid an advanced-expert freeride stiff plank first up in my opinion.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

the advice here is good, listen to it ... don't do what i did when buying my first board and buy something not suitable. in my case it was buying a 2011 bataleon the jam 164 as my first board (4 weeks snowboarding total) ... the board rode me most of the time which hampered progression a bit.


----------

